
Ask HN: Alternatives to Wordpress for Blogging? - sebiw
Hi HN,<p>I want to start blogging again but don&#x27;t want to use Wordpress. It seems so bloated with functionality that I don&#x27;t need.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a solution, self-hosted if possible, that is really focussed on making writing blog posts nice and easy. Static page generators not really preferred because lack of mobile support.<p>Any suggestions? I don&#x27;t want to reinvent the wheel and write something my self.<p>Thank,
Sebastian
======
modinfo
Hello, my Namesake,

my recommendation is Jekyll, I love Jekyll for freedom and simplicity. I
posted on my blog about Jekyll:
[http://sebastian.korotkiewicz.eu/techlog/deploy-jekyll-
blog-...](http://sebastian.korotkiewicz.eu/techlog/deploy-jekyll-blog-with-
git/)

And if you are looking for a cool CMS for blogging, I recommend:

\- Textpattern [self-hosted] PHP
([https://textpattern.com/](https://textpattern.com/))

\- Ghost [self-hosted] NodeJS
([https://github.com/TryGhost/Ghost](https://github.com/TryGhost/Ghost))

And this is my side-project created in one day in nodejs, everyone can write
their article: \- [https://pbsapi.now.sh/](https://pbsapi.now.sh/)

